# Angeln Denia / Spanien



## APierkes (17. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte im August nach Denia und suche ein paar Tips wo man dort Angeln kann.
Brauch man in Spanien einen Angelschein + Berechtigung ?


----------



## odna77 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln Denia / Spanien*

Hallo APierkes,

Fahre vom 12 bis 25.8. nach Benitachell, ca. 30km südlich von Denia. Habe vor 2 Jahren schon mal in der Gegend geangelt. Zu empfehlen sind Häfen jeglicher Art. Ich war oft im Hafen von Javea. Habe einen Raubfisch(?) auf Sardine gefangen.

Eine Angelerlaubnis braucht man, wenn man am Meer angelt, laut Hafenpolizei Moreira nicht. Manche Forummitglieder behaupten anderes, mich hat keiner kontrolliert. Allerdings gibt es Häfen wo das Angeln verboten ist!!!

Gruß odna77


----------



## APierkes (3. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln Denia / Spanien*

Danke,
werde mal sehn was so geht.
Bei mir gehts morgen schon los.
Also, schönen Urlaub


----------

